# the most manly of tools



## bwester (Jul 22, 2007)

Just wanna say I love my DeWalt sawzall. 
It is the 10amps of pure destruction. 
i love it, anyone else out there got a tool that just kicks ass.
Eric and Tadd, your penis does not count!! oke:


----------



## Kyle (Jul 22, 2007)

It quite a bit smaller then a sawzall, but I love dremels.


----------



## Marco (Jul 22, 2007)

my favorite - has a slippers button too!
http://www.sillyhumor.com/hisremote.html

and for the women

http://www.sillyhumor.com/herremote.html


----------



## Heather (Jul 23, 2007)

No slippers for the chicks? hrmpf! 

So Blake, how's your finger? ity:


----------



## rdhed (Jul 26, 2007)

It quite a bit smaller then a sawzall, but I love dremels

That's okay Kyle...it's not the size of your tool, but how you use it.:rollhappy:


----------



## gore42 (Jul 26, 2007)

I have to say that the 4" Angle Grinder is right up there with the sawzall. I stripped most of the rust and paint from my Land Cruiser with mine (with a twisted brush wheel)... use it for grinding down welds, cutting off metal parts that I don't feel like sawing through, etc. And I've never seriously injured myself with it, that I can recall. I might have to move up to the 6" one of these days 

- Matt


----------



## ScottMcC (Jul 26, 2007)

real men use hand tools. I have a 5 lb pick mattock for the garden--now that's a manly tool!


----------



## bwester (Jul 26, 2007)

gore42 said:


> I have to say that the 4" Angle Grinder is right up there with the sawzall. I stripped most of the rust and paint from my Land Cruiser with mine (with a twisted brush wheel)... use it for grinding down welds, cutting off metal parts that I don't feel like sawing through, etc. And I've never seriously injured myself with it, that I can recall. I might have to move up to the 6" one of these days
> 
> - Matt



Good call Matt, I fully agree on that one. Mine has done tons of rust stripping too.


----------



## Hien (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks guys for very illuminated posts.
Finally I figure out why asian women love american men:sob:
They have big manly tools, and they can handily wield them like the Pro..:clap:
I should say canadian men has manly tools too , no? (can not discriminate, and leave anyone out)


----------



## Kyle (Jul 26, 2007)

I shouldn't be putting myself down, but if you've seen a Dremel in person you would hardly call it manly. Its extremly useful and versitile, but barely manly.

Thanks Hien for trying to not discriminating.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 26, 2007)

Dremel - very versatile and something like 4000 RPM!


----------



## Kyle (Jul 26, 2007)

I don't have mine in front of me but I think it goes up to 35000 RPM


----------



## NYEric (Jul 26, 2007)

Let's try that again. Dremel - very versatile and something like 4000 RPM- BZZZZZ! LOL. OOPS left off a Zero. thanx.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 26, 2007)

Speaking of which, there used to be a dremel-head by an aftermarket Co. that was a saw-tooth edge, blued steel. Anyone seen one around?


----------



## Hien (Jul 26, 2007)

Kyle said:


> I shouldn't be putting myself down, but if you've seen a Dremel in person you would hardly call it manly. Its extremly useful and versitile, but barely manly.
> 
> Thanks Hien for trying to not discriminating.



Wow, so many versatile exchangeable tips
I can see them women trembling with anticipation while lining up in front of the canadian embassies for visas.:wink:


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 26, 2007)

Just like men! Leave it to the guys! :rollhappy::clap::wink:You're cracking me up!
Hmmmm ........ I wonder how I should rate this post?


----------



## Candace (Jul 26, 2007)

Can we give negative stars?:evil:

Sorry, Eric I own a Dremel and think it's pretty wimpy. Now, when I think manly, I think huge chainsaw!


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 26, 2007)

I didn't think there would be appropriate categories!


----------



## Rick (Jul 28, 2007)

ScottMcC said:


> real men use hand tools. I have a 5 lb pick mattock for the garden--now that's a manly tool!



I have to agree with you Scott. I have a 5lb maul for splitting wood. A few years ago it also came in handy to put down a deer that was run over in the road in front of my house. Only took one swing.

I also have a couple of chain saws for the power freaks. The biggest one is only 24" though.


----------



## rdhed (Jul 29, 2007)

Rick said:


> I have to agree with you Scott. I have a 5lb maul for splitting wood. A few years ago it also came in handy to put down a deer that was run over in the road in front of my house. Only took one swing.
> 
> I also have a couple of chain saws for the power freaks. The biggest one is only 24" though.



Wow Rick...your a man for all seasons, or should I say "all reasons?" :rollhappy:


----------



## Grandma M (Jul 29, 2007)

After my Husband died, I sold his Dremel at a garage sale. At that time, I didn't know what a Dremel was. I sure wish now, that I had kept it. I think he must have had one, or more, of every tool you could think of. He loved to putter in his pole barn, even after he was almost to weak to go there, he would walk out there, just sit on a stool, and remember all the good times he had out there.

My sad little tool is an electric drill, with a special bit to make holes in my plastic pots.


----------



## TheLorax (Aug 15, 2007)

Hind sight is always 20/20. I bought a Dremel tool a long time ago and never quite got around to figuring out all that it could be used for. 

Not a big one but just the right size for me-
http://www.stihlusa.com/chainsaws/MS200T.html

This is a bulb auger, just be careful with what type of a drill you use it with or you might end up on your rump-
http://www.merrifieldgardencenter.com/products.php?pid=1414&openparent=227

This is by far my favorite tool these days-
http://www.weedwrench.com/


----------



## NYEric (Aug 15, 2007)

All those tools remind me of our old country house in the Catskills. My dad used to have us dig out rock and 'weeds' to plant trees and then change his mind and move them a few feet another direction!


----------



## Hien (Aug 15, 2007)

NYEric said:


> All those tools remind me of our old country house in the Catskills. My dad used to have us dig out rock and 'weeds' to plant trees and then change his mind and move them a few feet another direction!



Eric , you should be very thankful that you papa always decided to move the trees in relation to the house, and not the house in relation to the trees.


----------



## TADD (Aug 15, 2007)

Plunger -nuff said!

Or My SledgeHammer


----------



## NYEric (Aug 15, 2007)

Hien, shhhh.. don't give him any ideas.


----------

